# Hiring a Wedding Photographer. What's the score?



## Zachor (Dec 31, 2008)

I've been tardy about hiring a wedding photographer.  Mostly this is due to me being a former photographer and its confusing being on the customer rather than the provider side.  

We want some formal shots and some informal shots and if  possible some very discreet shots during the ceremony itself and shots done during the meal / dancing etc.  

So is there anyone who can advise on what do do what to look out for and price guidelines.  

Many thanks


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 31, 2008)

One of my mates is a (horribly talented) wedding photographer - PM me and I'll send you his details.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Dec 31, 2008)

Go to some online wedding forums like confetti and ask for recommendations.  Don't just go off their website, ask for personal recommendations and to check out their portfolio.

Tbh, I know someone who got married earlier this year and the photographer wasn't the best.  The main big group shot outside the chapel had too much grass in the lower third and wasn't a close enough shot.  It was a very sunny day and the photographer didn't pay attention to the shadows cast by nearby trees and buildings, so some of the shots had people partly obscured by shade.  And also, the bride wore a strapless gown, and it must have been a male photographer, because I'm sure a female would have told her to hoik the top up a bit, as the bride had lost some weight in the run up to the wedding and some of the photos are showing way too much cleavage and would have potentially been lovely if she'd been gently advised to adjust the frock.

There were some quite lovely shots.  But I've seen some amazingly beautiful wedding photography, so it's really important to get someone good.


----------



## editor (Jan 1, 2009)

You need someone who's confident and charming enough to take control of the wedding party and drag folks together for the important shots too.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jan 1, 2009)

Check they have indemnity & liability insurance too. Any serious one should have & won't mind the question one bit.


----------



## untethered (Jan 1, 2009)

If you're going to want a lot of extra prints and don't want to be ripped off, make sure you know how much they're going to cost (factor it into the price for the whole job) or ask the photographer whether you can get a copy of the digital files/negatives so that you can make your own.


----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 1, 2009)

Don't hire that disbarred lawyer who sometimes didn't turn up, or just took photos and took the money and didn't give the couples any prints ( http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=199716 )

If possible hire someone who uses an assistant or a team-mate who takes photos. Then you can have 2 guys in different places when necessary.

The guy that shot my gf's mate's wedding was pretty awesome, and he made the pics into a f*cking awesome slideshow with music for the afterparty - it was really great.


----------



## daindra (Jul 25, 2011)

The first problem in searching for a photographer is that you are rarely going to need this service. Unlike a good auto mechanic, you will not be calling your wedding photographer for a tune up every six month, or asking them to renew your inspection sticker. Wedding photographers are hired more along the lines of a roofer. Once you have had your roof replaced, you hope that you will never have to call them again.

(*editor: URL removed)


----------



## craigxcraig (Jul 26, 2011)

at our wedding, we tasked a couple of good friends to go around taking phots of friends and family (discreet and non discreet) and the phots were excellent, very natural and informal. Another wedding I went to had cheapish digital cameras on the table and guests just clicked away - again some very good photos though a good fwe were rubbish!


----------



## Paul Russell (Jul 26, 2011)

I know these guy will do a good job if you have a lot of dosh to spare http://jayandben.com/ (both serious and reasonably well-known photographers in other fields).


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2011)

I've photographed about 15 weddings now. It's not a job I really relish, but it's a nice way of giving someone a wedding present, and I think I've got reasonably good at it now. You have to be quite bossy though, and ALWAYS take at least two cameras with you!

People generally prefer more informal pics now anyway, so a lot of the stylings of the old school wedding photographers are a bit redundant.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 26, 2011)

I k now this is an old thread, necromanced by the spammer a few posts up, but I want to advise that you spend proper money on a photograppher - they recommend 10% of the total wedding budget and I reckon that's right.

I was so sad when I saw all the snaps - some quite technically well-taken, with top kit - from our wedding... I looked slightly sweaty and like I hadn't slept properly for a fortnight (both true). There wasn't a single shot I would want to put in an album - let alone a frame. Then our pro shots came. And they were perfect. I still look at them all the time - and they make me feel better about the snaps too, many of which also made it into the album, despite not being so flattering.

Lastly, I'd always choose a package which gave me the originals on disc to reproduce as I liked (not watermarked, or 'signed').


----------



## Paul Russell (Jul 26, 2011)

Ha ha. I've only just realised this is an ancient thread 

@ spanglechick "necromanced" - good term...


----------



## craigxcraig (Jul 26, 2011)

editor said:


> I've photographed about 15 weddings now. It's not a job I really relish, but it's a nice way of giving someone a wedding present, and I think I've got reasonably good at it now. You have to be quite bossy though, and ALWAYS take at least two cameras with you!
> 
> People generally prefer more informal pics now anyway, so a lot of the stylings of the old school wedding photographers are a bit redundant.



One of our best wedding presents was from a good friend who made a photo collage up of all our friends from the wedding, cutting out the heads and sticking on to different bodies (it took him 18 months, he kept meaning to get on wiht it and after 18 months finally did!) and we absoloutely love it, we were very touched! 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/shelleyfroggy/5129035050/in/set-72157625278849150/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/shelleyfroggy/5129024418/in/set-72157625278849150/


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2011)

craigxcraig said:


> One of our best wedding presents was from a good friend who made a photo collage up of all our friends from the wedding, cutting out the heads and sticking on to different bodies (it took him 18 months, he kept meaning to get on wiht it and after 18 months finally did!) and we absoloutely love it, we were very touched!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/shelleyfroggy/5129035050/in/set-72157625278849150/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/shelleyfroggy/5129024418/in/set-72157625278849150/


That's bonkers! Lovely way to remember the day.


----------



## gosub (Jul 26, 2011)

regardless of how good the offical photographer is, create a hub where your guests, some will invariably bring cameras can pool photos. Got some really good ones off our guests that complimented the offical one, coz she couldn't be everywhere at once.



And congrats, btw


----------



## janeroff14 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Thanks for this post as it has come at a very opportune time for me. A couple people have asked for proposals for shooting their weddings. I’ve always been a little leery about it simply because it seemed like a lot of pressure and I didn’t feel I would be compensated adequately. This provides good points.*
Lake Tahoe Wedding Photographer


----------



## kittyP (Sep 2, 2011)

Leery?


----------



## trashpony (Sep 2, 2011)

kittyP said:


> Leery?




Lake Tahoe? How handy


----------



## Pingu (Sep 2, 2011)

craigxcraig said:


> One of our best wedding presents was from a good friend who made a photo collage up of all our friends from the wedding, cutting out the heads and sticking on to different bodies (it took him 18 months, he kept meaning to get on wiht it and after 18 months finally did!) and we absoloutely love it, we were very touched!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/shelleyfroggy/5129035050/in/set-72157625278849150/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/shelleyfroggy/5129024418/in/set-72157625278849150/



thats really cool and ahs given me an idea for when we eventually get married.

I have assisted on a couple of wedding shoots and took informal shots that stitched the day together. My mate did the proper ones and the formal ones and i took shots of them getting into position.. falling over.. etc etc.

TOP TIP... give the tog some food and drink. puts them in a much better frame of mind.


----------



## craigxcraig (Sep 3, 2011)

Pingu said:


> thats really cool and ahs given me an idea for when we eventually get married.
> 
> I have assisted on a couple of wedding shoots and took informal shots that stitched the day together. My mate did the proper ones and the formal ones and i took shots of them getting into position.. falling over.. etc etc.
> 
> TOP TIP... give the tog some food and drink. puts them in a much better frame of mind.


like I say, we both so touched, it's our favourite present - everyone who has seen it (and in it) are also very amused!


----------



## leena14 (Oct 4, 2011)

Get recommendations and referrals. Hiring photographer is a very personal decision. This person is going to spend a lot of time with you on your wedding day; you need to like each other. Ask to see  a complete shoot, including outtakes. Understand your budget and the package. There's no doubt that digital is less expensive than film, it can be double to shoot film instead of digital. But, going digital brings up new issues. Plan to get  the most out of your photographer's time. Make a list of photographs you want. You've hired a professional photographer, ask your guests to leave the cameras at home. Make sure the photographer is an experienced professional. It's all in the timing. Thanks.
Lake Tahoe Wedding Photographer


----------



## sim667 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ive done weddings, and whilst the couples have always been happy for the work, I wont be doing them again. I have respect for anyone that does it as a full time career, give me a studio shot /landscape to do anyday of the week!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 4, 2011)

leena14 said:


> Get recommendations and referrals. Hiring photographer is a very personal decision. This person is going to spend a lot of time with you on your wedding day; you need to like each other. Ask to see  a complete shoot, including outtakes. Understand your budget and the package. There's no doubt that digital is less expensive than film, it can be double to shoot film instead of digital. But, going digital brings up new issues. Plan to get  the most out of your photographer's time. Make a list of photographs you want. You've hired a professional photographer, ask your guests to leave the cameras at home. Make sure the photographer is an experienced professional. It's all in the timing. Thanks.



You do realise you've already built a link on this page? Or, at least, someone from your sausage factory SEO agency did? Weak.


----------

